# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أحسن طبعات فتح الباري

## أبو القاسم

كنت سألت أحد المشايخ عن أحسن الطبعات..فقال :طبعة نظر الفاريابي
وقال شيخ آخر:الطبعة السلفية التي بتعليقات الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى
وقد وجدت طبعة تجمع بين الأمرين وزيادة!
وهي طبعة دار طيبة..
بتحقيق نظر الفريابي..مع تعليقات ابن باز..
و تعليقات العلامة عبد الرحمان البرّاك..وقد حرص الأخير أن تكون تعليقاته في غاية التحرير
فمن لم يشتر بعد..فعليه بهذه الطبعة الفاخرة

والله أعلم

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

أفضل طبعات فتخ الباري هي طبعة بولاق، ثم تأتي في المرتبة الثانية الطبعة السلفية الأولى، ولكل طبعة ميزة خاصة بها.

أما حالياً فأفضل طبعة في السوق فهي طبعة دار طيبة بتحقيق نظر الفريابي، وهذه الطبة جيدة في الجملة، وهي أفضل مافي السوق حالياً، ولا تخلوا هذه الطبعة ولا سابقاتها من بعض الإنتقاد.

ونسأل الله تعالى أن يوفق الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## أبو القاسم

هذه المسألة لا يصح فيها القطع بهذه الكيفية..
فعوامل المفاضلة كثيرة..
بدليل أن الكبار الذين سألتهم اختلفت وجهات نظرهم..وطبعة طيبة فيها جمع لأقوالهم
والله يرعاكم

----------


## محمد الزايد

وماذا بارك الله فيكم عن طبعة دار السلام - السعودية - بالإشتراك مع دار الفيحاء ؟
وما هو سعر طبعة دار طيبة ؟

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

> هذه المسألة لا يصح فيها القطع بهذه الكيفية..
> فعوامل المفاضلة كثيرة..
> بدليل أن الكبار الذين سألتهم اختلفت وجهات نظرهم..وطبعة طيبة فيها جمع لأقوالهم
> والله يرعاكم


أخي الكريم الفاضل، بارك الله فيك وفي جهدك.
جواباً على إعتارضك لكلامي السابق أقول: هذا الكلام هو كلام شيخنا العلامة عبدالكريم الخضير لما سألته عن هذه الطبعة وباقي الطبعات.

----------


## أبو القاسم

جرب اطلع عليها بنفسك يا أخي المكرم واحكم..كما فعل أخوك
وليس بالضرورة أن يكون ما قاله الكبار في الطبعات دقيقا
وقد سبق أن بينت أني سألت مشايخ فاختلفت وجهات نظرهم

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

> جرب اطلع عليها بنفسك يا أخي المكرم واحكم..كما فعل أخوك
> وليس بالضرورة أن يكون ما قاله الكبار في الطبعات دقيقا
> وقد سبق أن بينت أني سألت مشايخ فاختلفت وجهات نظرهم


أخي الكريم الفاضل، أنت سألت وأنا أجبتك، فإن كانت إجابتي موفقه فهذا توفيق الله، وإن كانت العكس فمن نفسي والشيطان، ولعلمك فقد قمت بالإطلاع عليها جميعا، وكما قلت سابقاً لكل طبعة منها محاسن ومثالب يطول الوقت بسردها والكلام فيها.

----------


## ابن رجب

[quote=وليد الدلبحي;64587]أفضل طبعات فتخ الباري هي طبعة بولاق،


حياك الله ياشيخ وليد ,, فطبعة بولاق فهي في عداد المفقودة كما قال شيخ الطبعات ,,,
وان وجدت وجدت غالية فلن تشترى ...
إبتسامة .

وتوجد طبعة دار الصفا يقال أنها طبعة لاباس بها ,,, أرجو الافادة عنها .
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
حيا الله الإخوة الأفاضل : (أبو القاسم ، وليد الدلبحي ،محمد الزايد، ابن رجب .
في الحقيقة أن فتح الباري ما يزال بحاجة إلى عمل علمي جاد ، وتحقيق مسكت ، لكن لله الأمر ، إلى الآن لم يخرج هذا العمل.
ولا شك أن النسخة البولاقية من الفتح هي أفضل طبعات الكتاب من الناحية العلمية ، وأن الطبعة السلفية مليئة بالأخطاء والسقط والتحريف ، وقد استفاد الأخ نظر الفريابي من الطبعتين وأخرج طبعة جيدة في شكلها مقبولة علميًا لاعتمادها على الطبعتين السابقتين ، وكما قلت : الكتاب بحاجة إلى طبعة جديدة تجب ما قبلها .
وعلى هذه الروابط كلام مفيد بخصوص طبعات الفتح :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....1%C8%C7%D1%ED1
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....1%C8%C7%D1%ED1
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....1%C8%C7%D1%ED1
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....E1%C8%C7%D1%ED
وهذه هي الطبعة السلفية هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....1%C8%C7%D1%ED1
وطبعة الشيخ عبد القادر شيبة الحمد هنا :
http://www.waqfeya.com/open.php?cat=33&book=539
بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أبو ريان المدني

سوف تنزل طبعة جديدة من خمسين مجلدا فاصبر عليها..قام أكثر من عشرة بتحقيقها

----------


## عالي الهمة

هل صحيح أن الكتاب مازال غير منقح؟

----------


## العوضي

> سوف تنزل طبعة جديدة من خمسين مجلدا فاصبر عليها..قام أكثر من عشرة بتحقيقها


متى أخي الكريم وعن أي دار ستصدر ومن هم فريق التحقيق ؟

----------


## ابن رجب

للرفع ,,

----------


## أبو ريان المدني

> متى أخي الكريم وعن أي دار ستصدر ومن هم فريق التحقيق ؟


الفريق مكون من عشرة ..أشخاص ... وقد انتهوا منه ..والآن يبحثون عن دار لطبع الكتاب 

ووصلني مؤخرا من الشيخ الدكتور عبد الباري الانصاري ان الكتاب قد تأخذه دار ابن رشد

----------


## أبو القاسم

هل للشيخ علي عبد الباقي
أن يقدم بعض الأمثلة على الأخطاء في طبعة دار طيبة؟

لقد آسفتني أهي أبا ريان بهذا الخبر
فقد اشتريتها..ثم الآن طبعة أجود!
والله المستعان

----------


## الحمادي

> هل للشيخ علي عبد الباقي
> أن يقدم بعض الأمثلة على الأخطاء في طبعة دار طيبة؟



بارك الله فيكم
أطلعني أحد المشايخ على عشرات الأخطاء الطباعية في المجلد الأول من طبعة دار طيبة
وجملةٌ من تلك الملحوظات خلت منها الطبعة السلفية
كما ذكر لي الشيخ أنَّ المحقق لم يطَّرد في الإحالات على مواضع كلام الحافظ في الفتح
وكذلك ضبط بعض الكلمات، والإحالة على مواضع لا علاقة لها بكلام الحافظ
وغير ذلك من الملحوظات التي أفاد بها

والطبعة تتميز بحسنها مقارنة بما سبقها، والإحالة على كلام الحافظ في أكثر المواضع، والإحالة على
عدد لا بأس به من الكتب التي يفيد منها الحافظ

----------


## خالد العامري

كل الطبعات عالة على طبعة بولاق؛ لأنها الوحيدة _فيما أعلم_ التي قوبلت على نسخة خطية. 
لذلك كثرت الأخطاء في الطبعات التي جاءت بعدها.
وأوجه المفاضلة تختلف باختلاف جهة النظر من قبل القاريء.

----------


## خالد العامري

> بارك الله فيكم
> أطلعني أحد المشايخ على عشرات الأخطاء الطباعية في المجلد الأول من طبعة دار طيبة
> وجملةٌ من تلك الملحوظات خلت منها الطبعة السلفية
> كما ذكر لي الشيخ أنَّ المحقق لم يطَّرد في الإحالات على مواضع كلام الحافظ في الفتح
> وكذلك ضبط بعض الكلمات، والإحالة على مواضع لا علاقة لها بكلام الحافظ
> وغير ذلك من الملحوظات التي أفاد بها


عفا الله عنك شيخنا أبا محمد. أما الأخطاء الطباعية فلا يكاد يسلم منها مؤلف فكيف إذا كان بحجم الفتح؟ 
وأما الإحالات من قبل الشيخ نظر _غفر الله له_ فهو عمل عظيم بلا شك وأجزم أنه استغرق منه جهداً عظيماً ولا تكاد تخلو منه صفحة من الكتاب، وقد يحيل كما ذكرتم _وفقكم الله_ على ما لا علاقة له بالمسألة وهو إما بسبب وهم المحقق _غفر الله له_ أو خطأ أثناء الصف والله أعلم. وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للإحالات فهو كما أشرتم متفاوت، غير أنها _فيما أظن_ جاءت في الغالب كافية لطالب العلم المتوسط، ولا شك أن الشِرَه إشباعها عزيز (ابتسامة).
وبالنسبة لضبط الكلمات فنعم وقع في طبعة نظر الفريابي كثير من التحريف في المتن خصوصاً، وأذكرشيخنا عبد الباري المدني كثيراً ما كان يكرر علينا بأن طالب العلم ينبغي أن يقرأ على شيخه متناً غير مشكول ويصحح له الشيخ قراءته.   
وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## الحمادي

> عفا الله عنك شيخنا أبا محمد. أما الأخطاء الطباعية فلا يكاد يسلم منها مؤلف فكيف إذا كان بحجم الفتح؟



آمين أخي الحبيب
وماذا قلتُ؟ إنما أخبرتُ بالواقع، جواباً على سؤال أخينا أبي القاسم
ولم أقل إنها طبعة سيئة، كما لم أبيِّن فضلَ غيرها عليها
ولا يخفى على عامة طلاب العلم أنَّ الأخطاء الطباعية لا يكاد يسلم منها كتاب من كتب العلم

----------


## ابن رجب

> آمين أخي الحبيب
> وماذا قلتُ؟ إنما أخبرتُ بالواقع، جواباً على سؤال أخينا أبي القاسم
> ولم أقل إنها طبعة سيئة، كما لم أبيِّن فضلَ غيرها عليها
> ولا يخفى على عامة طلاب العلم أنَّ الأخطاء الطباعية لا يكاد يسلم منها كتاب من كتب العلم


كلامك في محله أبا محمد ,, لكن هلا اطلعتنا على الملاحظات ونكون لك من الشاكرين .,,

----------


## الحمادي

> كلامك في محله أبا محمد ,, لكن هلا اطلعتنا على الملاحظات ونكون لك من الشاكرين .,,



بارك الله فيكم
هي مقيَّدة عند الشيخ الذي ذكرت لكم، ولم آخذ نسخة منها

----------


## ابن رجب

وفيكم بارك الله ,,

----------


## محمد الزايد

محمد الزايد;وماذا بارك الله فيكم عن طبعة دار السلام - السعودية - بالإشتراك مع دار الفيحاء ؟
وما هو سعر طبعة دار طيبة ؟ ( اقتباس )
هل أفهم من هذا أن الطبعة السلفية لاتزال هي الأفضل بالرغم من المجهود الذي ذكرتم قيام الشيخ نظر الفريابي به في طبعة دار طيبة ؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

هل من نسخة مصورة لطبعة بولاق ؟ وشكرا .

----------


## أميرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله ألف خير وفرج عنك كربات الدنيا 
شكرا لك ... وبارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أميرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله ألف خير وفرج عنك كربات الدنيا

----------


## عبدالله العلي

طبعة طيبة بـ 300 ريال تقريبا ،والبعض يبيعهابـ 320

----------


## أبو المهند القصيمي

توجد طبعة بولاق 
عند مكتبة الشنقيطي بجدة ومكتبة المزيني بالطائف 
وكلاهما يشحنون لك الكتاب وقيمته ب 700 ريال بعد التخفيض يقول لك اول شيء ب 750 ريال ,,

ورقم صاحب جدة : 
حسبن عبده بهيجي 
0504395716
والأفضل ارسل له رسالة من اجل ان يرد عليك ..

وصاحب مكتبة المزيني بالطائف رقمه : 
0505644451


وفقكم الله ,,, 

ويوجد عند الشنقيطي إرشاد الساري أيضاً ..

----------


## أبو القاسم

جزيت خيرا أخي القصيمي على دلالتك على الخير

----------


## عبدالوهاب المزروعي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
          انه ممايؤسف انه اصبح هم طلاب العلم في هذا الزمان  ومدا معرفتهم
          هو افضل طبعة وافضل تحقيق وترى الجدال في هذا وياليت هذا الجهد
         يصرف في التحصيل والاكتفاء بماتيسر من الطبعات المتوفره ويقوم هو 
         بتصويب وتحقيق نسختة لان العلم بالبحث والمرجعة  يكون ارسخ في
        الذهن وطلاب العلم اليوم يردون طبعة كاملة منكل وجة فهذا مستحيل
        لانه من طبيعة البشر 

        وفي الختام اوصيكم ونفسي بتقوى الله ثم بالجد والاجتهاد فإن الطبعات 
        والكتب من اشغل نفسه بها اشغلته عما هو اهم تجد بعضهم لامعرفة له 
       الابالطبعات وان سالته هل قرأ الكتب فان الاجابة مؤلمة ومرة
                والله اعلم واساله ان يصلح الاحوال

----------


## أبوإسماعيل الهروي

أفضل طبعة هي طبعة بولاق وقد سمعت ذلك من الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير حفظه الله كثيرا
وهي موجودة عند مكتبة التدمرية في بريدة والرياض وسعرها 700 ريال 
وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## حسام68

ماذا بشأن 
الفريق مكون من عشرة ..أشخاص ... وقد انتهوا منه ..والآن يبحثون عن دار لطبع الكتاب 

ووصلني مؤخرا من الشيخ الدكتور عبد الباري الانصاري ان الكتاب قد تأخذه دار ابن رشد

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

ما رأي الاخوة في طبعة دار السلام السعودية بالاشتراك مع دار الفيحاء؟؟
أرجوا الافادة جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الرابية

طبة بولاق توجد في مكتبة الرشد والأخيار والمحدث(الرياض)
وهي أفضل الطبعات
وجميع الطبعات عيال عليها

----------


## بنت الخير

أفضل الطبعات الآن هي التي حققها نظر الفريابي ، تليها التي حققها شيبة الحمد ، وهما أفضل من غيرهما ، والبولاقية لها ميزة السبق بالضبط ، والنسخ التي طبعت بعد البولاقية معتمدة عليها ، أضافت لها ولم تنقص منها ، فلم تعد البولاقية أفضل .
وأما عن الطبعة التي أعلن بعض المشاركين عنها بأنها في خمسين مجلدا ، فهذه ليست مزية لهذه الطبعة ، بل هي عيب جوهري ، وهذه الكتب المطولات لا يصح بحال أن تحقق باسهاب واسترسال يخرجها إلى هذا الحجم الفاحش ، أكثر من ثلاثة أضعاف الأصل ، والتحقيق ينبغي ألا يخرج عن ضبط الكتاب ، والتعليق اليسير ، بحسب حال الكتاب والمسائل التي يعلق عليها . كما أن حشو الكتاب بفروق النسخ على طريقة المستشرقين مما لا طائل منه ، وهي طريقة منتقدة عند المحققين ، وانظر تحقيقات الشيخ محي الدين عبد الحميد وأقرانه .

----------


## ابراهيم الدسوقي

أيها الأحباب : أصدقكم القول والنصيحة ؛ أحسن الطبعات هي تلك الطبعة التي خلت من تدخلات المعاصرين من المحققين حيث يستبيح بعضهم أن ينصب نفسه إماما علي صاحب فتح الباري رحمه الله ، ويا رعي الله أياما كان أهل العلم إذا أطلق لديهم لفظ (الحافظ) عرف أنه ابن حجر العسقلاني ، فما قولكم في من صنف كتابا أسماه ( المخالفات العقدية في كتاب فتح الباري) - إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
وأظن أفضل الطبعات هي الطبعة الأولي أو طبعة بولاق ، وذلك لوجود الأمانة العلمية آنذاك
خادم أهل العلم : د / إبراهيم الدسوقي بدور

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

> فما قولكم في من صنف كتابا أسماه ( المخالفات العقدية في كتاب فتح الباري)




سدد الله خطاه، وجزاه الله خيرًا .

----------


## السكران التميمي

> أيها الأحباب : أصدقكم القول والنصيحة ؛ أحسن الطبعات هي تلك الطبعة التي خلت من تدخلات المعاصرين من المحققين حيث يستبيح بعضهم أن ينصب نفسه إماما علي صاحب فتح الباري رحمه الله ، ويا رعي الله أياما كان أهل العلم إذا أطلق لديهم لفظ (الحافظ) عرف أنه ابن حجر العسقلاني ، فما قولكم في من صنف كتابا أسماه ( المخالفات العقدية في كتاب فتح الباري) - إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


سامحك الله يا د/ إبراهيم، وتسميها نصيحة أيضا؟!
والله ما عرفت الشيخ ولا تدري من هو وإلا لما قلت هذا الكلام.

بل النصيحة أن لا تخلوا مكتبة قارئ (للفتح) من اقتناء هذا الملحق المهم عليه في باب العقيدة.

----------


## التقرتي

التنبيه على المخالفات العقدية في فتح الباري :
المؤلف : علي الشبل 
تقريظ لكبار العلماء
عبد العزيز بن باز صالح الفـوزان
عبد الله بن عقيل عبد الله بن منيع
عبد الله الغنيمان
وهو إكمال لما بدأه سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز
على الفتح بإشارته ومتابعته ومراجعته وقراءته

----------


## المقدسى

اعتقد أن الطبعة التي حققها الشيخ شيبة الحمد رائعة وينصح بها الكثير من العلماء وطلبة العلم

----------


## أبو الزبير المغربي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا
وما القول في طبعة مكتبة الرشد بإعتناء أبي عبد الله عبد السلام بن محمد بن عمر علوش؟

----------


## مسافر بن غريب

لم نجد جوابا عن طبعة الشيخ عبدالباري الانصاري

----------


## ابو اسلام المصرى

متى يقرا هذا الكتاب اذا كنا سوف ننتظر افضل طبعة

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك العريني

كتاب فتح الباري يعمل عليه عدد من المحققين في بلدان مختلفة ولمؤسسات متعددة ( أعني تحقيقه بمقابلته على النسخ المخطوطة)
لكن لطول الكتاب يصعب ايجاد ممول له لأنه مكلف جدا ويحتاج مدة طويلة لاسترداد رأس المال
ولوجود بعض الإخوة هداهم الله يبادرون بتصويره pdf مما يكبد الناشر خسارة 
ولعل أقرب هذه الطبعات للصدور
 طبعة الرسالة وستكون في 20 مجلد ضبط نص فقط مع التعليق على الأحاديث التي ترجح لدى المحققين ضعفها ببيانه ويتوقع صدورها خلال سنة أوسنتين باشراف الشيخ شعيب الأرناؤوط كما ذكر ذلك في مقابلة  مجلة البيان معه .
ومنها التحقيق الذي اعتنت به مكتبة التأصيل بمصر ويظهر من كلام الإخوة سابقا أن العمل عليها قد تم منذ زمن .
وغيرها
علما أن فتح الباري يتوفر منه عدة نسخ خطية 
وغالب المطبوع الآن غير مقابل بل اعادة صف لطبعة بولاق

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي أبا مالك و سدد خطاك
طال انتظاري لهذه النسخة التي يُنتظر منها أن تكون أضبط و أجود، فمتى تخرج إلى النور يا ترى؟
وكم سيبلغ سعرها؟ أتمنى ألا تغالي مؤسسة الرسالة في ثمنها 
المرجو إفادت إخوانكم و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

